# New Here!!



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

This is a real nice spot, and if you all don't mind if I could stay for awhile.
It's great checking things out in new spots.

Well to introduce myself.My name is Rob and I live in Newbrunswick Canada and work in sales.My wife works as a care giver(looks after older folks)and I have one son Aaron and he is 11 soon to be 12.My wife's name is Carmel.

I've been hunting for 24years but only took up duck and goose hunting in the last 18.Now basically all we have here for ducks are:
blackducks
widgeon
mallards
green & bluewinged teal
woodie's
pintail
and now for divers and sea ducks:
basically all the scooters
eider
buffleheads
whistlers
scaup (lesser and greater)
oldsquaw
ringbills
and all the megansers
geese we have:
giant honkers
and the greater

So thanks for having me on board and I hope we can share some info and have a good time doing it.
Oh! I forgot to mention that I love to torment and just have fun and when you get to know me you know I'm just kidding,but have a serious side to when it comes to sensitive topic's.
Take care
Rob.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Welcome duckman37. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say that we are glad that you found the site and hope that you find it interesting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice to have you around Rob.

As for myself, I'm 24. I work in Support/Programming at a software/Internet Company in Fargo. I have a girlfriend of over 6 years who's a year away from a pharmacy degree, and who's currently interning at MeritCare Hospital in Fargo.

I love to fish for just about everything in the summer. I'll fish small or large MN lakes, the Red or Sheyenne River, and I've been spening more and more time exploring ND lakes. In the fall I start goose hunting Sept. 1st and usually go until almost Christmas (with some other waterfowl/upland mixed in). Than I spend a lot of time watching bobbers and chasing tip ups all winter on a variety of lakes.

For now, it's getting warm out so it's time to put the decoys away and start preparing the rods/tackle box for summer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to North Dakota Duckman.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Nice to have you here duckman37.
I think it is great when people post who they are and what they are all about. I think everyone can then identify with certain parts of his/her life.

As for me, I am a 20 year old junior at NDSU, majoring in Mechanical Engineering. I have a g/f of about 4 years, who also goes to NDSU(accounting).

I grew up hunting snow geese around the Upper Souris refuge in northern ND. Have now switched to the easily decoyed honker, and some puddle ducks in the fall.

I love to fish, and now have the oppurtunity to try new lakes in MN. However, I dont think any thing can compare to Deepwater Bay when it is hot.

Like Chris said, its getting warm, time to rethread the lines.


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

Well guys thank you very much.That is some kinda welcome.Never got that before,so I'm really going to like it here.As my on screen
name suggests that I'm 37 soon to be 38, and feelin the part.There is nothing like hunting
to take you away from real life and into our history and heritage to bring the real sportsman back to life after a long summer and winter.I wish I had the money to follow the waterfowl from the north and all the way south,man that would be an experience,wouldn't it?.
This may sound weird and maybe some of you guys had thought of it, is to attach a video camera to a duck or goose and see what they are seeing as they fly south,can you imagine the sight.Just hope it don't get shot hehehe!! to soon.Well thanks again for the warm welcome and take care
Rob.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome we like you Canucks :grin: Variety of ducks is the best part of hunting (not limits of any) Thanks for introducing yourself - I'm a mild mannered little old lady - here is my picture & motto http://www.arkansaswaterfowler.com/fetchmotto.html I got this at a Arkansas site. Where that kind of sign is their official welcome & means your # 1 - :grin:

Seriously Welcome !!!

~~Sorry fetch...just fixed your link :grin: ~~

[ This Message was edited by: administrator on 2002-04-16 12:25 ]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess it is my turn
My name is Tyler,I'm 17 years old. I go to Fargo South. GOOSE HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is all I talk about,just ask a couple of my friends and they will give you that no sh*t look, haha. Snows are at the top of my list for the most perferred bird to hunt. Then the big canadas come into play. I try to get out ever weekend durung the fall, but sometimes my dad makes me work consrtuction, so if anybody wants to hook up for a hunt just drop me line. And as for fishin I CANT WAIT TO HIT DEEP WATER BAY on the the big lake. If you havent fished it you better because it can be non-stop all day long! 
Good thing that Duckman started this thread I like it getting to know people. It has bein a good place to share info with other sportsmen.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I guess I'll introduce myself as well. I'm 42 and am married with 4 kids from 13-19 years of age. I live in far NW Wisconsin just south of Lake Superior. I do most of my waterfowling in Southern Manitoba. We mostly field hunt for snows, canadas and mallards. I get out there for 2 separate week long trips, maybe try for a late season long weekender also this coming fall. I like the ND area as well but have never hunted ND. I got started in Canada back in 1985 and saw no reason to change I guess. 
We have fair fishing around here, good deer hunting, O.K. ruffed grouse hunting, lots of canada geese, but our duck hunting is so-so. 
I'm a purchasing agent at a plumbing & heating contracting firm that caters to people building lake homes up here in the north woods. 
I like this web site as it keeps me in touch with the prairie country and just plain hunting talk in general.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome Duckman!!!

Hey Woodduck hows the Brule doing!?!? Iwent to school in Duluth for 5yrs. and spent the entire time on your side of woods. Chequamagon Bay and its tributaries, and the Mighty Brule were my main staple, with mumerous lakes in between.

Keep it reel
madison


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I dont keep tabs on the Brule, but when my buddy up in Washburn gives the word we'll be steelheading on the Sioux. Lots of high water now due to a real fast meltdown of a heavy snow pack. We had 2 days in a row with tmps in the mid 80's.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Woodduck-

Good luck on the Souix!! both the Oniion and the Souix were a couple of rivers that I hit quite abit. I've always done good right at ice out when you have the river mouth all to yourself. Good luck

madison


----------

